# Children In Haiti



## Tkaczuk (May 18, 2012)

null


----------



## IByte (May 18, 2012)

Very powerful shots my friend, no need for critique, only thumbsup.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 18, 2012)

Tkaczuk said:


> These Photo's are of 11 Children in Haiti. They have all been forced to live a very rough life but yet they are much happier then most children in the states. Anyways I'll let the photo's do the talking.
> 
> 
> 
> All these Photo's under copyright protection.



And why would that be, that "they are much happier than most children in the states" ?


----------



## Julie079 (May 18, 2012)

They all certainly look happy, I love her eyes in the 3rd one!


----------



## bogeyguy (May 18, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Tkaczuk said:
> 
> 
> > These Photo's are of 11 Children in Haiti. They have all been forced to live a very rough life but yet they are much happier then most children in the states. Anyways I'll let the photo's do the talking.
> ...



I would ask the same question??


----------



## Tkaczuk (May 18, 2012)

bogeyguy said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Tkaczuk said:
> ...



Why? I have no idea. They are bubbly, cheerfull, sometimes very loud, and yet have nothing. No toys, other then maybe something that they made. They sing and dance, as they are working out in the fields or washing laundry by the river. They are all very skinny, I'm sure they don't eat that much.  Unemployment in the country side is 70%. Some of these children don't have parents because of complications during pregnancy and HIV.  Its a hard life that they are entering into. The area where i was at was very remote about 6 hours from Port-a-Prince. If you ever get the change go to a 3rd world country it is well worth it. Changed my life.


----------



## ambaker (May 19, 2012)

Indeed it sometimes seems that the more we have, the more we feel the need to have more.


----------



## Dillard (May 19, 2012)

Tkaczuk said:


> Why? I have no idea. They are bubbly, cheerfull, sometimes very loud, and yet have nothing. No toys, other then maybe something that they made. They sing and dance, as they are working out in the fields or washing laundry by the river. They are all very skinny, I'm sure they don't eat that much.  Unemployment in the country side is 70%. Some of these children don't have parents because of complications during pregnancy and HIV.  Its a hard life that they are entering into. The area where i was at was very remote about 6 hours from Port-a-Prince. If you ever get the change go to a 3rd world country it is well worth it. Changed my life.



I have been to the Dominican Republic and visited a Haitian Batey, and I can vouch for the above. They are honestly the happiest children and have nothing. The children play in muddy streets, wearing the same clothes day after day, and constantly smile. Its one of those things you can't understand or appreciate until you witness it yourself. I witnessed children hitting rocks with a stick for hours. Even playing pick up baseball with a rock. A simple smile will light those children's lives up.


----------



## Tkaczuk (May 19, 2012)

Dillard said:


> Tkaczuk said:
> 
> 
> > Why? I have no idea. They are bubbly, cheerfull, sometimes very loud, and yet have nothing. No toys, other then maybe something that they made. They sing and dance, as they are working out in the fields or washing laundry by the river. They are all very skinny, I'm sure they don't eat that much.  Unemployment in the country side is 70%. Some of these children don't have parents because of complications during pregnancy and HIV.  Its a hard life that they are entering into. The area where i was at was very remote about 6 hours from Port-a-Prince. If you ever get the change go to a 3rd world country it is well worth it. Changed my life.
> ...


Ughh, already ready to go back. Hopefully going back i july for 3 weeks. All together i have spend about a month and a half in haiti. They have a long way to go. Education, food, jobs are all lacking.  Most people don't even want to work. They would rather live in ther small shack and eat potatos that they grew them selfs. I would strongly suggest visting.


----------



## jaxx419 (May 19, 2012)

Love the photos! And maybe they appear happy because they are so thankful for what little they have.  Another difference between most US kids and the bright eyed children in your photos.

1,3, 9 are favorites if I had to choose.


----------



## Tkaczuk (May 20, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Tkaczuk (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey are some more from a trip in late July.




Untitled by Auston Tkaczuk, on Flickr




Untitled by Auston Tkaczuk, on Flickr




Untitled by Auston Tkaczuk, on Flickr



Untitled by Auston Tkaczuk, on Flickr




Untitled by Auston Tkaczuk, on Flickr




Untitled by Auston Tkaczuk, on Flickr




Untitled by Auston Tkaczuk, on Flickr




Untitled by Auston Tkaczuk, on Flickr




Caleb by Auston Tkaczuk, on Flickr




Untitled by Auston Tkaczuk, on Flickr
^This last photo is my favorite. This little girl named Carlone is a restavec. She was given by her parents to another family either at some type of price or because they could not afford to take care of her.  She quickly gained the name "Cinderella" for her hard work cooking and cleaning and her "evil stepsisters" one older one younger who often picked on her. 
 There are 300,000 restavec's working in Haiti with little to no rights. Most are under the age of 9. Lets help give these children a voice. 



If You would like to see more check out my flickr here: Flickr: Auston Tkaczuk's Photostream


----------



## jaguaraz (Aug 13, 2012)

Very powerful.    Thanks for sharing these.  B&W a great choice as well- very much emphasizes the incredible spirit of these children.


----------



## Tee (Aug 13, 2012)

jaguaraz said:


> Very powerful.    Thanks for sharing these.  B&W a great choice as well- very much emphasizes the incredible spirit of these children.



+1  Very nicely captured.


----------



## timor (Aug 13, 2012)

bogeyguy said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Tkaczuk said:
> ...


Cause now they live in Canada, and you know, Canadians are happppppier then people in the states. (Sorry, my keyboard stuck on ppppppppppppp)
The second round of pictures looks more like Haiti. All of them very powerful.


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 13, 2012)

I am all for the tight cropping but some of them were a little too tight. You completely cut out one kids mouth. Other than that I like what you've got here.


----------



## Tkaczuk (Aug 14, 2012)

Added some photo's and a reflection about one of the children.


----------



## Fred Berg (Aug 14, 2012)

Very emotional. I think sometimes that in the west we aren't so much raising our children as herding the next generation of hedonists. This life we live knowing the cost of everything and the value of nothing is shown up for the shallow fix it is when compared to the story behind these photos.


----------



## Tkaczuk (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes, to them its not even a bad thing to have a child slave. Most think they are helping them. But then grow up with no social skills, and education. 

Thats for the responce. I think we often forget what we really have.


----------



## paigew (Aug 14, 2012)

Great photographs. I especially love the one of the kid doing the handstand in the river. They certainly do seem happy


----------



## Tkaczuk (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## SCraig (Aug 14, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> And why would that be, that "they are much happier than most children in the states" ?



Because their expectations are lower.  They don't need a computer and an X-Box and a cell phone and a wide-screen HD TV and all the other junk kids these days cannot do without.  They don't need designer clothes or shoes or anything, their sibling's hand-me-downs are just fine.  In other words they don't know what they are missing so they are happy with what they have.

Excellent series of shots.


----------



## charlie76 (Aug 14, 2012)

Very very nice shots.

Kids are kids no matter where they live.  My son with his friends (when unplugged) I'm sure are just a happy and crazy as them in Haiti.  And if you plugged in the Haitian kids...badda bing.


----------



## Tkaczuk (Aug 14, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> Very very nice shots.
> 
> Kids are kids no matter where they live.  My son with his friends (when unplugged) I'm sure are just a happy and crazy as them in Haiti.  And if you plugged in the Haitian kids...badda bing.



I'm pretty sure they would go nuts. They already think its magic.


----------



## Karloz (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the posts - It never ceases to amaze me how children in particular can look so happy and beautiful in such sitauation of what we can consider to be poor living condition


----------



## Tkaczuk (Aug 17, 2012)

To them is simply very normal. The richer families are the ones who can afford to pay for school for there children. Which is crazy here since that's all just covered by taxes anyways. Even the poorest of students here can get a good education from simply getting student loans, grants, and working hard.  They do rely on the UN and america a little too much. There culture is ingrained with this idea that america will just give it to them. Even out in the countryside about 4-5 hours away from Port-au-prince where the earthquake didn't damage anything other then the water table. When I was there last summer they had never even see a white person up close but still knew to ask for money.


----------



## Photoartomation (Aug 18, 2012)

interesting photos


----------

